# Beware Scam Miracle Cures



## TinyChamp (14 Feb 2022)

Just seen this in the news today.  There's a scam going around on social media at the minute claiming that you can use bleach-based miracle cures to fight covid.

It sounds unbelievable, but with so many people getting sucked in by outlandish conspiracy theories I'd be afraid that some might think this is a genuine treatment.  

"Sodium chlorite, a bleach solution, is being described by Covid deniers as some form of cure for Covid-19"

"The supplement is most commonly referred to Miracle Mineral Solution (MMS) but has many similar brand names.

Both the HSE and the HPRA have warned that taking this supplement can cause serious illness."

Beware the sophistry.


----------



## Purple (14 Feb 2022)

There's part of me that wants the people who fall for these things to actually take them. 
You know, the people who call the media the mainstream media, those people.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (14 Feb 2022)

Perhaps saving too much of the population sometimes isn't the best route to take. 

These same people are probably the ones who said in 2020 the virus was "fake " at least now they recognise its presence.


----------



## Purple (15 Feb 2022)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> Perhaps saving too much of the population sometimes isn't the best route to take.
> 
> These same people are probably the ones who said in 2020 the virus was "fake " at least now they recognise its presence.


We've a guy in work who's an anti-vaxer. He's had Covid twice and he still says it's not real.


----------



## TinyChamp (15 Feb 2022)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> Perhaps saving too much of the population sometimes isn't the best route to take.
> 
> These same people are probably the ones who said in 2020 the virus was "fake " at least now they recognise its presence.



Yeah, you're probably right.

A friend of mine tried to convince me recently that there is no Corona virus.  
Instead, it's just a conspiracy invented by Fianna Fail to destroy the sole trader in Ireland.

I didn't know where to start with that one.

So, I just pointed out that Fianna Fail weren't in power when covid began in Ireland.

Or, in the rest of the world.

He wasn't accepting that point of view either.


----------



## TinyChamp (15 Feb 2022)

Purple said:


> We've a guy in work who's an anti-vaxer. He's had Covid twice and he still says it's not real.


....you couldn't write it.


----------



## Purple (15 Feb 2022)

TinyChamp said:


> Yeah, you're probably right.
> 
> A friend of mine tried to convince me recently that there is no Corona virus.
> Instead, it's just a conspiracy invented by Fianna Fail to destroy the sole trader in Ireland.
> ...


While friends like that make you feel smart they are usually more bother than they are worth.


----------



## Purple (15 Feb 2022)

TinyChamp said:


> ....you couldn't write it.


He's a born again Christian who believes in Creationism. Relative to that his opinions on Covid seem logical and well informed.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (15 Feb 2022)

TinyChamp said:


> Yeah, you're probably right.
> 
> A friend of mine tried to convince me recently that there is no Corona virus.
> Instead, it's just a conspiracy invented by Fianna Fail to destroy the sole trader in Ireland.
> ...


Oh dear, well you can't put in what god has left out.

Its like Trump supporters blaming Obama for 9/11, asking why didn't he stop it.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (15 Feb 2022)

Purple said:


> He's a born again Christian who believes in Creationism. Relative to that his opinions on Covid seem logical and well informed.


I thought they died out


----------



## tomdublin (16 Feb 2022)

TinyChamp said:


> "Sodium chlorite, a bleach solution, is being described by Covid deniers as some form of cure for Covid-19"


If they deny the existence of COVID why are they looking for a cure for it?


----------

